# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Warpflare`s Dream Yoga Book

## Warpflare

Hello! I`ve been interested in Lucid Dreaming for a few year`s,  but never did anything about it except read a few books. But then I had a few experiences with Sleep paralysis after a naps and my interest was rekindled. That was about 10 months ago. I`ve been struggling along on my own till I found this site a month ago. I can`t get on often, or for long, but I`de like to master I all can in relation to Lucid Dreaming. I`ve had 4 lucid dreams, 1 WILD and 3 DILDS. But only in the WILD did I have good control over myself. I`m looking to broaden my mind and awareness, as well as increase my dream recall and the overall experience. I`m looking forward to working with you!

----------


## Warpflare

I`ve been working on the Basic skills lately and wanted to report my findings/progress.
1) Listening to a noisy world: I always have trouble with this one. I can`t find enough sounds to get past 5. After identifying the sound of my breathe, traffic/wind, the heater sunning, and a couple others, I can`t find any more sounds. Am I missing something or do I need to do it in an area with more sounds?

2) Feel an intense world: I have more luck with this one. I`ve eeven started to notice an odd pulling sensation towards the ground that I think is gravity. Whenever I think about it, I feel it again. Theres still alot of my body I have trouble feeling. (Nose, middle of the leg, ect.) but my toes and fingers are rather easy. One of the harder ones was my ears. I can`t always do it, even though their so sensitive.

3) Mixing it up. Haven`t tried it yet, but plan to start this week

----------


## Warpflare

Any advice on what area I should focus on? where should I start with Homework?

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class. I assume you may need to go outside or something to find enough noise, but another answer is to provide a couple sounds. You can place a ticking clock in the room, or turn on a small fan in the next room, and so on.

For homework I would like you to listen for the sound of your own foot steps during the day. We almost always tune that out. I idea is to build your minds capacity for awareness, because if you reach a high awareness level, then DILD becomes much easier. Try to take in the sound of your footsteps AND have it not take all your attention away from the other things you would normally notice. It is hard, but this is exercise, so should be kind of hard.

----------


## Warpflare

I`ve just had a good week WILD wise. I found time for a nap everyother day this week, and managed a WILD each time for a total of 4 dreams of decent leangth/quality. plus one DEILD when I got to excited during my a flight and lost the dream, but managed to get right back in. This is definately a high in LD`s in one week. This is the first time I got exhilerated during a flight to the point  of waking. Which I take as an accomplishment, not a problem. I love that feeling now. I searched a little for a DG as well, but I`m taking a long term aproach to it. Maybe it won`t come till I`m ready, or maybe not until I find it. But I`m going to start looking. 

I`ve been working on listening to my footsteps along with everything else. Partly as part of ADA, but I`m going to focus more on it. I forget to do it alot of the time. 

I`ve also been working on the Zen eye something technique. I find I can unfocus my eyes, but they seem to just be focusing on something Behind what I`m looking at. Is that normal or am I doing it wrong? All my attention is still on the item in my hands, but if I can see clearly behind it "Out of the corner of my eye" so to speak

----------


## Sivason

I am not sure there is a wrong way to work on diffuse vision, as long as it stretches your awareness into new ways of taking in information. The main goal is to be able to observe an object without the need to place the bulk of your mental intent on it. We tend to "zero in" on anything we look at. It is a great way to take in details from that object, but  in sports and martial arts there is another type of vision. The use of diffuse vision is good for being able to take in your whole surrounding, and not limit your awareness to a single point. Also, the way it requires a new mind set drastically improves your ability to do WILD. In WILD you can not have your attention keep focusing in an intense way. The same way you must relax your tendancy to focus on one object visually, can be used to avoid the kind of mental intesity that prevents WILD from working.

----------


## Warpflare

I haven't been on for awhile. I injured myself, moved half way across the world, and screwed up my sleep schedule. I have to get back into the habit of recording my dreams. Can anyone give me tips for getting back into Dream journaling?

----------


## Warpflare

I have a question for you Sivason. I am thinking of taking up some form of yoga to improve my physical fitness and overall health. Is there one that ties well into What I am learning here in this class?

----------


## Sivason

You would find more realated exercises meditations in Chinese martial arts. Most yoga that you can learn in a studio will be mostly about bodily perfection. Just ask a couple places if you can watch a session. See if the instructor talks alot about breathing and includes a meditation session at the begining or end. As long as they teach breathing control and give you a touch on meditation, it will help.

----------


## Warpflare

Had my first Lucid dream since coming back to America, a DILD.

----------


## Warpflare

Well, I haven't been very active lately. The main problem is lack of motivation. I want to learn these skills, but I'm having trouble just doing them. Can someone give me some suggestions that have helped you stay focused?

Also I've been looking into Qigong as a way to increase my awareness and other such things. What are your opinions Sivason?

----------


## Sivason

My opinion is that these skill I give here take many years to learn. You keep coming back to them any time you can remember, and a few minutes here and there, some times more than others. After YEARS you develop amazing abilities and can push lucid dreaming to a truely mystical level.

It is worth the patiences and years of practice, You have years,,,




Motivation: Keep it up, and in ten years you will have LDs like being on the Star Trek Holo-deck, and in 20 you will be like Neo in the Matrix, or anything else you can want. my bet is that after twenty years, you will still have a good 40+ years to play with all that power.

----------


## Warpflare

Alright. I'm starting on lucid dreaming again. I got busy and let everything slip for the past year, but now I'm ready to give it another go. Wish me luck. I'm starting at the basic dream yoga skills and working my way up again

----------

